# How to install hydraulics



## Mu3ath (Jan 6, 2016)

I really want to learn how to install a hydraulic on a car and how to enforce the frame and all that
The question is where can i find this infos and training if there is


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

http://www.layitlow.com/forums/13-hydraulics/


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

Check out the hydraulics section, lots of good info there.


----------



## MOSTHATED CC (Jul 30, 2006)

reinforce


----------



## fool2 (Jan 15, 2008)

Step 1: lift it

Step 2: cut it

Step 3: juice it

Step 4: 16 switches 

Step 5: 06 frame swap

Step 6: check for hidden rust


----------



## Silentdawg (Jul 19, 2005)

https://www.amazon.com/Science-Hydr...dp/1414007469?ie=UTF8&*Version*=1&*entries*=0


----------



## pajaro (Oct 16, 2009)

YouTube has a couple of videos to watch on hydraulics installs. https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aQ42fiv1LYA&feature=share


----------



## Aztlan_Exile (Apr 10, 2010)

fool2 said:


> Step 1: lift it
> 
> Step 2: cut it
> 
> ...


:roflmao:


----------



## warning (Oct 31, 2005)

fool2 said:


> Step 1: lift it
> 
> Step 2: cut it
> 
> ...


But if you don't want all that trouble you can lower it and airbag it yes


----------



## 8fifty (Jan 15, 2011)

warning said:


> But if you don't want all that trouble you can lower it and airbag it yes


gotta take it to a custom shop for that


----------



## MOLIFECAM713 (Feb 7, 2008)

Looking for advice on how to start building my Lincoln Mark iv


----------



## Marty McFly (Dec 13, 2005)

To properly juice a car you're going to need 12 D batteries


----------



## 47 fleetmaster (Mar 22, 2009)

16 switchez nawmeen


----------



## Russellhydros (Apr 23, 2017)

We have started posting lots of how to videos, subscribe to see new videos posted.

https://youtu.be/hNCN0Is44IE


----------

